# types of track



## bigdew (Jan 14, 2013)

hi, im totaly new to all this. im thinking of starting an "o" guage setup but can different brands and types of track be connected together?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That is a yes and no question. Lionel Fast track cannot connect to the tubular track.

Lionel Tube track can connect to K-Line tube track.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> That is a yes and no question. Lionel Fast track cannot connect to the tubular track.
> 
> Lionel Tube track can connect to K-Line tube track.


Actually, there are adapter tracks for virtually every type of modern track to connect with the older tubular type. Fasttrack has those as well. You're best off to choose a brand for the majority of runs. Most on here swear by either Atlas-O or Gargraves using Ross switches. 

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel and K-Line tube track is directly compatible, I have both in O31 and they're 100% compatible.


----------



## bigdew (Jan 14, 2013)

ty gentlmen that is very helpful


----------

